# New pigeon loft being built!



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Finally we have started the new loft. Here are some pics on the progress.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

looks great so far ,cant wait to see the progress as you go


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

looks like you got a 8 x 8 there, i know i really enjoyed watching our lofts go up, it was alot more work putting the final touches on it than it was actually building it...painting, avery, nestboxes, perches awwww it goes on and on.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is a nice looking loft, it looks like it is going to be nice to look at as well as a good size, my loft functions, but not so pretty to look at...lol...


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

cant wait for more progress shots looks like a great settup so far


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great so far  I could always use another one of those, LOL.
How big is it? Is it gonna have a false ceiling?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I like that! I love the roof lines. Can't wait to see it done


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks! its dark out side so I will try to get some pictures up tomorrow. But now the roof is on just needs shingiling. Needs perches, and nesting boxes. and painting outside wood. The wire is up, the door is up. Also needs drop drap in the dormer window that is also on. So progress is going great! But I will post some pictures up tomorrow so you can see for yourself. 

O and its 8'x8'


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

wow looking good i would be happy to live in that loft


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

looks good, show us some more pictures.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah sorry, I have been busy lately. and it snowed. so I will try to get some pictures tomorrow. But Its looking really good.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry it took so long, been very busy lately. here are the pics of the progress. 

the last picture is of the nesting boxes (or soon to be) there will be twelve, with a cubard on the left side for supplies. I hoping that we will be mostly finished with it on saturday.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Looking great Scott. You did a great job.


God Bless
Kevin


----------



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

I really like those shingles. Goes very nicely with the loft.


----------



## dooie (Oct 31, 2009)

looks great hope all goes well with it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

love it, love it, love it !


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

THanks!  I can't wait for it to be done!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

WOW! That's really cute. Will you be able to close it up for the cold weather? I like that it gets lots of sun inside.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks,  yeah i have some boards that we will put up. I like that spot of the yard, it gets the most sunshine, in the whole yard. very nice placement.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice Job! I really like that style - reminds me of a Chalet


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice Work! I like the roof pitch, should stay nice and clean.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Great work, nicely placed, can't wait to see it occupied


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

WOW! I just saw this! What a beauty!


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Finished!!!! it seems like its been forever, since we started, but its finished. the birds are in and getting comfortable!   ill get pics up tomorrow


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrates!!
Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

what kind of birds do you have ??

Nice job on the loft...


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

okay the camera is having problems so i will try tomorrow.

Tim: i have homing pigeons. all but two are pure white's.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

A blessing on your loft! I'm gonna show my husband-my builder-this one!


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here are some pics. I found my brothers camera. they are in the dark. but you will get the idea. so there are some perches inside of the top of it. and there is also a cabinet next to the boxes im not sure if you can see them in any of the pics though.


----------



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

*love it!* great job buddy!!!! five stars *****


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice loft and nicely situated, too. Lots of sun in there and air.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Your loft came out REALLY NICE! I love it


----------



## shalimar (Nov 23, 2009)

*New pigeon loft being built !*

Just read the posts and your loft is really NICE... I really like the roof.... I am sure the birds LOVE IT !!!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

soooo beautiful, your birds Must be happy in there ( and so would mine !!!!) LOL


----------

